# miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf



## maya (4. Apr. 2009)

Liebe Miniteichprofis!
Unser teich hat nun den ersten winter hinter sich und ich weiß nicht recht, wie ich mit den überlebenden umgehen soll!
Zuerst einmal müffelt das wasser, den ganzen sommer und herbst 08 war alles bestens, nur sind im spätherbst und winter blätter reingefallen, deshalb wahrscheinlich auch der "strenge" geruch:__ nase, auch haben einige meiner unterwasserpflanzen schleimige unansehnliche teile, die auch stinken,hab ich jetzt mal rausgenommen, abgeschnippelt. Die __ schnecken paaren und vermehren sich wie wild-blöde frage. soll ich denen den spaß lassen oder reduzieren?
Nächstes problem, was mach ich mit dem bräunlichen miefwasser, ganz austauschen, halb erneuern, auf das wachstum meiner überlebenden setzen, ..Bin sehr unsicher, sollen wir die pumpe gleich anwerfen??
Noch eine frage: im baumarkt sind alle wasserpflanzen mit grün über wasser ausgestellt, soll ich meine zum antreiben auch höher reinstellen..?
Bin schon knapp daran, alle alten pflanzen rauszuschmeißen, sehen noch so kümmerlich aus, und neue zu kaufen...
Vielleicht hat jemand mit mehr wintererfahrung tipps für mich, danke für jeden hinweis, ligrü
maya


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo Maya,

die Unterwasserpflanzen beginnen erst ganz zaghaft mit dem neuen Austrieb. Die Unterwasserpflanzen im Baumarkt stammen aus Gewächshäusern oder aus dem Süden und wurden in flachestem Wasser oder nur in nasser Erde vorkultiviert. Deine Unterwasserpflanzen können jetzt überhaupt noch nicht so aussehen. In unserem Klima wachen die Unterwasserpflanzen zwischen Mitte April und Mitte Mai aus der Winterruhe auf. Ein Teil von ihnen löst sich im Winter scheinbar auf und überwintert als Knospen oder Würzelchen auf dem Teichboden. Die findest Du jetzt überhaupt nicht, beim Großreinemachen würde alles auf den Komposthaufen __ fliegen.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo, mir geht es genauso... Die letzten 2 Jahre sah mein kleiner Kübelteich nach dem Winter bedeutend besser aus...





Aber dieses mal Stinkt das Wasser und die Pflanzen machen einen erbärmlichen Eindruck. Nächste Woche schütte ich mal vorsichtig das Wasser ohne den Bodensatz ab und ersetzte es durch neues. Dann warte ich mal ab, was noch kommt...
Nachschub hab ich ja im Teich... Nur meine Cromata(?) Seerose wird wohl nichtmehr sein...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo Maya,

also - es kommt drauf an, welche Sorte __ Schnecken Du hast. Wenn es Spitzschlamschnecken sind, würde ich sie reduzieren. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein dankbarer abnehmer mit einem größeren Teich.

Auch würde ich einen Teilwasserwechsel machen und versuchen, vorsichtig das alte Laub rauszupicken. 

Teilwasserwechsel mach ich bei den Minis übrigens so: Erstmal die Hälfte Wasser vorsichtig abnehmen und beiseite stellen! Dann wird es meist trübe. Das nächste Wasser geht in die Blumen - aber kontrollieren auf Lebewesen (da sind immer mal Libellenlarven und Schnecken dabei). Dann geht es ans Blätter picken - auch hier auf Libellenlarven achten, die kleben gern an den Blättern. Zum Schluß das beiseite gestellte Wasser wieder rein und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen.


----------



## elkop (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

liebe miniteichprofis,

ich habe auch probs mit meiner latschn:
das wasser ist undurchsichtig grün veralgt. es müffelt zwar nicht, aber ich hab das gefühl, dass die grüntrübung noch zunimmt. meine wasserpflanzen fangen gerade zaghaft mit austrieb an, die unterwasserpflanzen (__ wasserpest, __ krebsschere) sind eingegangen. also derzeit keine zehrer. ich weiß, ich sollte geduldig sein, bin es auch. aber irgendwie nervt mich das doch, denn bisher hatte ich sowas nicht

außerdem ist die kröte mit ihrem gatten nach zwei tagen wieder verschwunden, ohne abgelaicht zu haben (zwei mitbewerber habens einige tage länger im teich ausgehalten), und molch hat sich auch bisher keiner eingestellt *seufz*

lg elke


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo Elke,

mach Dir keine Sorgen, das ist nur eine Algenblüte. Vielleicht haben die __ Kröten ja doch ein paar Laichschnüre dagelassen und Du kannst sie nur nicht sehen 

Hast Du Regenwasser? Dann mach doch einen Teilwasserwechsel.


----------



## elkop (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

liebe christine,

danke fürs trösten. unser wasser stammt aus einer eigenen quelle und ist ziemlich weich, so dass ich mit kalksteinen versuche, es aufzuhärten. an einen teilwasserwechsel habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich wollte 1. die __ kröten beim liebesspiel nicht stören (hat ja keiner gern *grins*) und 2. nicht ungeduldig werden. aber wenns nicht bald mal besser wird, dann werde ich das wohl ins aug fassen.

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Liebe Elke,

mir ging es um die Nährstoffe - ich weiß ja nicht, was in Eurem Quellwasser so drin ist. Aber die __ Kröten werden die Rücksichtnahme zu schätzen wissen


----------



## maya (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Vielen dank für die antworten, einiges hat sich von selbst erledigt..
ich habe das laub herausgefischt und die pumpe mal mehrere tage durchlaufen lassen, seitdem ist das wasser wieder klar und stinkt auch nicht mehr
Meine wasserpflanzen treiben auch aus(dank dem schönen wetter) ist ja eigentlich -jetzt nach nochmal nachdenken-eh klar, dass die noch nicht so toll aussehen, ist ja bei allen gekauften (und vorgezogenen)pflanzen so! 
Es fällt mir nur schwer, nicht vor lauter ungeduld beim blumenmarkt gleich groß einzukaufen.
Allerdings haben meine unterwasserpflanzen nicht alle überlebt, aber vielleicht kommt da ja noch was!
:beeten
Auch mit den __ schnecken dürfte sich das einspielen, wurden hier im forum letztes jahr als nützlinge identifiziert, denn unsere hausamsel brütet wieder und holt sich beim teich anscheinend kleine imbisse-dementsprechend zerwühlt schaut meine oberste kiesschicht bei der bepflanzung aus, anscheinend badet sie auch im miniteich, nach den plantschspuren zu schließen...
Ich bin also guter dinge, hoffe die wetterlage bleibt noch lange so, wünsche allen teichfreunden einen tollen frühling und danke für die tipps, 
maya


----------



## elkop (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

so, nun habe ich einen großzügigen teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt und jetz kann ich *gottseitsgetrommeltundgepfiffen* wieder fast bis auf den grund schauen *freu*

dass das wahrscheinlich nicht so bleibt, ist mir klar, aber man wird ja bescheiden 

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo.

Meine Miniteiche machen beide ebenfalls noch leichte Probleme nach dem Winter.

Die Zinkwanne war total trüb, was sich nach der Zugabe von einer Handvoll Bodensubstrat aus dem Teich + einigen Hüpferlingen binnen weniger Tage halbwegs klärte. Ganz klar ist er noch nicht, war er aber auch noch nie.
Zusätzlich habe ich in beiden Teichen ein paar __ Schnecken eingesetzt.

Im Mörtelkübel wachsen an der Wasseroberfläche einige schleimige Algen. Ich werde wohl die Hornkrautreste doch noch komplett entsorgen müssen. Dachte, da hätte irgendwas überlebt. 

Die im Kübel vergessene Miniseerose scheint dank Dauerfrost das Zeitliche gesegnet zu haben. Zum Glück hatte sie im Ausverkauf beim "Biber" nur 2 oder 3 Euro gekostet. Trotzdem ist es schade. 

Wenigstens die N. tetragona hat den Winter im Teich gut überstanden und treibt bereits fleißig aus.


----------



## Eugen (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hola,

ich wohne scheinbar in einer algenfreien Zone 
Weder in der Badewanne, noch in den Minis hat es Algen.
Lediglich in einer Wanne "grünt" es, aber dafür haben unsre Falken gesorgt.
Ihr Quartier befindet sich in Fallhöhe über dieser Wanne. Und aus den Gewöllen in der Wanne,kann man auf reichlich Beute schließen. 
Da wird heuer ein Dach drüber gebaut,denn vertreiben möcht ich die nicht.
Sie waren schließlich vor der Miniteichanlage da.


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Servus Eugen

Falken 

Ausser eine kleine, von mir aus dem Wasserpflanzendepot eingesetzte Hand voll __ Nadelkraut/__ Hornkraut mit eingeschleppte Wolke Algen, ist der Mini auch Algenfrei.
 

Aber leider sind die Seerosen dahin (müßten die nicht schon längst austreiben)


----------



## higgic (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe ein Problem nach dem Winterschlaf in meinem Zinkbadwannenminiteich. Es ist überall ein roter Belag. Ich habe dann alles heraus geräumt und abgewaschen. Nach ein paar Wochen sieht es wieder so aus. Der Teich existiert jetzt1 Jahr.
Ich hänge mal Bilder an. Vielleicht weiss ja von Euch einer was das ist und was man da tun kann?
Liebe Grüße
Heike


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

@ Heike  'Hurra' oder vielmehr schade! ich bin nicht allein!

Hatte vor 2 Jahren mit fast identischen Miniteich begonnen - und ihn dann durch Folienteichbau, anschl. Holzterasse und z.Zt. Bachlaufbau doch sehr vernachlässigt (tz tz tz). Werde demnächst alle Fehler wieder gut machen und ihn vernünftig anlegen. Momentan hält sich lediglich noch die 1. __ Sumpfdotterblume tapfer im Miniteich.
Dieser hat nach dem letzten Winter die identische Farbe wie Deiner; warum 

Hab' schon überlegt, ihn bei der Neuanlage mit Folie auszuschlagen? Hier gibt's ja einige Foren-Mitglieder, die einen schönen Zink-Mini OHNE rotes Wasser haben. Habt ihr eine Idee?

Gruß Marita


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo Ihr,

also  -  ich habe in den letzten Jahren von diesem Phänomen schon öfter gehört und es noch nie gesehen. Ich denke, Zinkwanne ist nicht gleich Zinkwanne und Wasser ist nicht gleich Wasser. Und wenn die falsche Kombination zusammenkommt, gibt es eine chemische Reaktion. Deshalb hatte ich die Zinkwanne mit Teichfolie ausgeschlagen (häßlich!) und die kleine Badewanne mit Flüssigfolie ausgestrichen (viel besser!).

Vielleicht kann uns ja Eugen was dazu sagen


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*



HaMaKi schrieb:


> Hier gibt's ja einige Foren-Mitglieder, die einen schönen Zink-Mini OHNE rotes Wasser haben. Habt ihr eine Idee?
> 
> Gruß Marita



Jepp, ich habe eine Zinkbadewanne ohne rotes Wasser 

ich gehe mal davon aus,dass eure Wannen nicht neu sind.
Dann sollte das Zink nicht mehr reagieren.
Es bildet sich eine Schutzschicht aus Zinkcarbonat bzw. Zinkhydroxid.
Beides ist aber nicht rot.
Gestern abend hat jemand den Verdacht geäußert,dass es Rotalgen sein könnten.
Da mir auch kein rotes Zinksalz auf anhieb einfällt,würde ich mich fast dieser Meinung (von Mitch) anschließen.
Am Zink liegt es jedenfalls ziemlich sicher nicht


----------



## higgic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 
Eugen, meinst Du ich sollte mal ein Algenmittel benutzen? Wenn ja, was nimmt man denn da so.
LG
Heike


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hi Heike,

nein,kein Algenmittel 
mach nochmal alles raus, schrubbe die Steine mit Seifenlauge kräftig ab
(klarspülen nicht vergessen !)
und versuch mit Flüssigfolie oder Klarlack die Wanne auszustreichen.
Und dann neues Substrat rein.
Kann nämlich sein,dass dein Substrat auch "verseucht" ist, so es denn Algen sein sollten.


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

 wäre doch mal interessant, dieses rote Zeugs unter dem Mikroskop zu betrachten...


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Else und ihre Einfälle


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

...schade, ich hab kein's (Mikroskop)
Rotes Zeug's hab' ich genügend im Bottich 

Heike, hast Du zufällig die Möglichkeit an ein Mikroskop zu kommen?


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*



HaMaKi schrieb:


> ...Rotes Zeug's hab' ich genügend im Bottich



eintüten ---> an mich schicken


----------



## higgic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Nein, HaMaKi, kein Mikroskop. Leider.
LG


----------



## Heiki (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hatte in diesem Frühjahr auch rot-braunes Wasser im Teich, ist jetzt allerdings von alleine verschwunden. Aber in meiner Vogeltränke habe ich fast ständig rotes Wasser. Allerdings stehen Teich und Vogeltränke in der Nähe von Lebensbäumen meines Gartennachbarn. Ich vermute, daß die braunen abgestorbenen kleinen Zweige bzw. Nadeln das Wasser verfärben. Kann das sein, habt ihr damit Erfahrung?

Heike


----------



## Eugen (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

@ Heike und Marita

steckt doch mal eine Probe in ein Plastiktütchen und schickt es mir zu.
Mikroskop hätte ich 

Wäre schon interessant zu wissen,was das ist.

BTW woher habt ihr eure Zinkwannen ?
Ost- oder Westproduktion ?
(nix gegen DD, es gibt nur unterschiedliche Zusammensetzungen von Zinkblech )

Meine Adresse bekommt ihr gern per PN.


----------



## higgic (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Guten Morgen Eugen,
meine Wanne ist aus dem Siegerland, also Westen.
Habe getsern erstmal meine __ Iris in einen Gummieimer gesetzt, weil sie schon das dritte Blatt verloren hat.
Ja, schick mal Deine Adresse.
LG
Heike


----------



## HaMaKi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*



Eugen schrieb:


> @ Heike und Marita
> steckt doch mal eine Probe in ein Plastiktütchen und schickt es mir zu.



Guten Morgen Eugen, hab' Dein Angebot 'auch' schon gesehen..
Na klar, sende Dir gerne ein Pröbchen per Post zu. Kommenden Di.nach dem Feiertag. Sende mir doch schon mal Deine Adresse per PN.

Ach ja, meine Zinkwanne hatte ich auf dem Flohmarkt erstanden; da ich recht westlich, nahe NL wohne, tippe ich mal auf 'westlichen' Zink. Aber wer weiß schon, in welchem Hof oder Scheune die Wanne ursprünglich gestanden hat..

Danke und lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## Eugen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Heute ist Post von Marita gekommen 

Erste Untersuchungen ergaben, dass es sich nicht um irgendwelche Zinkverbindungen handelt.
Weder ist Zink nachweisbar, noch löst sich eine Probe in HCl conc. auf.

Erhitzen in konzentrierter Schwefelsäure ergibt einen schwarzen Rest,der sich nach dem Eindampfen in keiner Säure oder Lauge auflöst.
Ein eindeutiger Hinweis auf Kohlenstoff, heißt organisches Material.

Eine Behandlung mit Königswasser zeigt das gleiche Ergebnis.

Unter dem Mikroskop läßt sich eine Struktur erkennen, die dem Bild von B.Kaufmann sehr nahe kommt :
http://www.aquamax.de/Shop/Artikelbilder/Algenbilder/Heamatococcus_pluvialis_DF.jpg

Um sicher zu sein,werde ich noch einige Präparate machen und heute abend nochmal mikroskopieren.
Außerdem setze ich mal eine Kultur an, deren Ergebnis allerdings erst in ca 10 Tagen vorliegen wird.

Vorsichtig vermutet: bei Marita handelt es sich um die Grünalge "Haematococcus pluvialis"

Bei den Bildern von Heike bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Das könnte auch "Hildenbrandia sp." (eine Rotalge) sein.

Genaueres ist allerdings nur unterm Mikroskop feststellbar.


----------



## HaMaKi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*



Eugen schrieb:


> Vorsichtig vermutet: bei Marita handelt es sich um die Grünalge "Haematococcus pluvialis"


...nenn' mich nicht Haematococcus pluvialis  (vielleicht sollte ich meinen User-Namen ändern )


Mensch Eugen, 
da hast Du Dir aber richtig Mühe gemacht
In meinem Zinkwännlein ist also eine Blutregenalge, die von einer Gallertschicht umgeben ist -> ja, so ungefähr sieht's aus 

Das ist nun ein weiterer Antrieb, mich wieder baldmöglichst um das Teichlein zu kümmern bzw. es nun neu und vernünftig (so hoffe ich) anzulegen. Schöne Anregungen und Infos dazu sind hier in der Miniteich-Abteilung mehr als reichlich vorhanden.

Vielen Dank für die aufwendige Forschung  lieber Eugen!!!

Viele Grüsse  Marita


----------



## Eugen (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*



HaMaKi schrieb:


> ...nenn' mich nicht Haematococcus pluvialis  (vielleicht sollte ich meinen User-Namen ändern )



Ok,dann eben "Marita,die mit der Haematococcus pluvialis- Alge "  

Spaß beiseite, ich habe gestern abend noch etwas weiter mikroskopiert.
Es ist eindeutig diese Blutregenalge. 

Im Internet findet man auch folgende Aussage :
"Kommt auch in Weihwasserkesseln vor"

@Marita
woher hast du dein Teichwasser?


----------



## HaMaKi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

 da sieht man mal, welch' tolles Leitungswasser wir hier haben...

...oder aber, die Zinkwanne stand vielleicht mal in 'nem Klosterhof 

Ehrlich gesagt, traue ich mich bei Neuanlage nicht wirklich, das Wasser wieder 'direkt' in die Wanne zu geben. Werde sie vielleicht vorher mit Folie auslegen? Dann sollte die Blutregenalge zukünftig wohl fern bleiben..

Lieben Gruß       Haematococcus pluvialis

alias Marita


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Moin

Gestern kam auch noch die Probe von Heike. 
Auch hier handelt es sich eindeutig um diese Blutregenalge.
Wobei die Kolonien bei Heike viel schöner ausgeprägt waren.

Da ich ja momentan  im Besitz einiger neuen Gefäße bin,die für Minis vorbereitet werden, reifte in mir gestern beim Lackieren ein Gedanke:
Wenn ich schon keine Algen im Teich habe, könnte ich doch welche züchten und die Sitzbadewanne mit dieser roten Alge impfen. :crazy

Deshalb eine Frage an Heike und Marita:
Habt ihr zufällig Wasserwerte von euren Minis ?

Schade,dass ihr soweit weg wohnt 
Ich würde prompt kommen und eure "roten" Steine gegen frische Rheinkiesel umtauschen.
Jedenfalls  werde ich mal in einem Erlenmeyerkolben eine Kultur ansetzen.


----------



## HaMaKi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo Eugen,

nein, leider sind keine Wasserwerte des Minis vorhanden .

Wassertest-Kauf ist fest geplant, wenn wir endlich wieder Zeit haben, den Bachlauf am 'großen' Teich fertig gestellt zu haben   Dann gibt's einen Testkoffer und auch Wasserwerte. Mal sehen, ob und wie die Blutregenalge sich bis dahin so entwickelt.

Danke für das Angebot der Rheinkiesel -> ich wohne ca. 300m Luftlinie von Rhein und Sieg entfernt  hatte bei Teichanlage jedoch dämlicherweise 'damals' auf die Verkäuferin gehört und ordentlich Teicherde für die Pflanzen verwendet  Vielleicht hat diese in Kombination mit einigen wenigen dicken Steinen + Zinkwanne + Faktor X das 'Weihwasser' ergeben...?

Egal; Eugen: viel Erfolg beim Züchten der Blutregen-Alge! Bin wirklich sehr gespannt, ob man diese bewußt anzüchten oder mit Hilfe unserer Proben 'weiter'entwickeln kann.

Viele Grüße  Marita


----------



## higgic (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo Eugen,
vielen Dank für die Analyse. Ist ja echt interessant.
Also, wir haben den ph-Wert gemessen und der lag vor dem großen Regen am Wochenende bei 8,2 ...
Am WE hat es ja stark geregnet und ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Blutregenalge etwas verschwindet. 
Eugen, weisst Du auch, was man bei solchen ALgen macht? Um sie ganz aus der Zinkwanne zu bekommen, müßte ich wahrscheinlich neue Pflanzen und Erde nach der Reinigung einsetzen, oder?
LG
Heike


----------



## Eugen (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo Heike

tja,wie man sie züchtet habe ich gefunden :

http://www.lebendkulturen.de/kulturen/anleitungen/hpluvialis/hpluvialis.html
(und das werde ich auch machen,will endlich auch mal Algen in einem Mini haben  )
Wegen ihres roten Farbstoffes wird das z.b. in Israel gemacht.

Aber wie man sie wieder los wird 

Sehr anspruchsvoll scheint sie nicht zu sein, da sie den Farbstoff bei hoher Sonneneinstrahlung und geringer Nährstoffzufuhr produziert.

Bei einem pH < 6,5 soll sie eingehen. Das ist aber für die Pflanzen suboptimal.
Bei zu wenig Licht wird sie halt grün.

Ein Gedanke wäre alles raus,die Wanne mit Essig auswaschen und die Pflanzen in KMnO4 - Lösung ( 1-3 %ig ) baden.
Neues Substrat würde ich jedenfalls auch nehmen.
Die "befallenen" Steine entweder auch mit Essig behandeln oder gleich entsorgen. ( Ich tät sie sofort nehmen   und am SO fahr ich in eurer Nähe vorbei  )


----------



## higgic (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*

Hallo Eugen,
vielen Dabk für die Tipps. Meine Steine gebe ich nur ungern her. Die habe ich zum Größtenteil mit meinem Mann selbst gesammelt (Feldsteine aus Sachsen-Anhalt und Rheinkiesel). Wir haben aber weiter unten in der Wanne Pflastersteine liegen. Würden die Dir auch gefallen? Aber ich kann Dir gern auch noch ein paar Algen zuschicken.
LG
Heike


----------



## Eugen (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*



das war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint,
aber an den Algen hätte ich schon Interesse 
falls meine Kultur keinen Erfolg bringt.


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*



Eugen schrieb:


> Jedenfalls  werde ich mal in einem Erlenmeyerkolben eine Kultur ansetzen.



Die Kulturen sind leider nichts geworden.
Also keine Blutregenalgen in einem meiner Minis


----------



## Trautchen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: miniteichprobleme nach dem winterschlaf*



.... endlich mal etwas, was bei Eugen nicht wächst....lol


----------

